# Sewer men & proud facebook page



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Please take a look at a page on facebook that we upload photos to & discuss

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Sewermenandproud/?fref=ts


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ianclapham said:


> Please take a look at a page on facebook that we upload photos to & discuss
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Sewermenandproud/?fref=ts


Better and safer than thoze India sewer people... anybody here still have those pictures??? Pretty disgusting..


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Take a look here

Brilliant documentary


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

ianclapham said:


> Take a look here
> 
> Brilliant documentary
> 
> Men of the Manhole - YouTube



Thanks for the link, Ian!

That's a shocker.


----------

